# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  new virus infected

## kichu001

i had avg antivirus installed in my pc. To install kasperkey i have uninstalled the avg antivirus and i forgot to install kasperkey for 2-3 days. so now i try to intall the antivirus it says there is a possible threat on this computer. how to solve the issue

i am attaching the virus log

----------


## Никита Соловьев

http://virusinfo.info/announcement.php?f=84&a=33

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *1*Обработано файлов: *2*В ходе лечения вредоносные программы в карантинах не обнаружены

----------

